# UFC 119 - Mir-Nog II and Bader-Lil Nog



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

*Rogerio Nogueira vs Ryan Bader @ UFC 119*



> Indianapolis has at least one piece of their main event fights for UFC 119.
> 
> Light heavyweights Antonio Rogeiro Nogueira and former "Ultimate Fighter" winner Ryan Bader have verbally agreed to meet on Sept 25 as a part of UFC 119, and they are expected to serve as the co-main event of the evening.
> 
> ...


I never saw this one coming. Clearly the winner is going to be well in the mix for a shot. After the Brilz fight... hmmm, I dont fancy Lil Nogs chances.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Does Bader have the gas and sub awareness to avoid getting caught? If he takes Nog down and rests on him, he could get put to sleep.

That said, If Bader can conserve his energy and fight smart, he takes this.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Does Bader have the gas and sub awareness to avoid getting caught? If he takes Nog down and rests on him, he could get put to sleep.
> 
> That said, If Bader can conserve his energy and fight smart, he takes this.


I completely agree. As long as Bader paces himself and doesn't come out like the Tasmanian Devil, I can only see this going one way. I do however tend to be wrong an awful lot.


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

I think Bader takes this by clean knockout or UD unless Nog improves alot after his last showing.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

this is BS. I wanted Ramapage vs Nog


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

^^ Also agreed. Bader is on strong dude. He has a lot of power in his hands and when he lands one of his bombs...it's game over. That being said, he tends to wear himself out when throwing those big punches. If he fixed that problem, he will cause Nog more trouble than Brilz did.
Great match-up!


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Bader is a more athletic version of Brilz, if Nog come out looking uninspired like in his last fight he will be going to sleep.


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

Great match-up. Could see either guy finishing it standing. On the ground it depends on Baders sub defence and ability to defend against sweeps I think. If Nog is back to his best I think he takes it, otherwise Bader.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

As Soojoo said, I'm wrong an awful lot when it comes to picking fights, but I see Bader taking this. Nogueira looked awesome in his UFC debut, but definitely sputtered out against Brillz. I think Bader is tough - He'll take the W.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

if baders got a gas tank (unlikey) and doesn't get too in love with his hands like in the jardine fight than he should UD lil nog.

hopefully he does


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

this is an awesome matchup, can't wait!!

If lil nog turns up like last time he will lose but ive got a feeling we will see a better Nog this time round.

Bader to win though.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> if baders got a gas tank (unlikey) and doesn't get too in love with his hands like in the jardine fight than he should UD lil nog.
> 
> hopefully he does


I don't think he got too in love with his hands as much as he really couldn't out-wrestle Jardine. He won't have that problem with Nog, but if he does stand with Nog it's a mistake because Nog's boxing is way more likely to finish someone than Jardine's.

I think people don't give Brilz and his style enough credit for the Nog fight. I think Bader is a hugely dangerous opponent, but I will be picking Nog for the win I think.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

*Nogueira vs. Mir Rematch to Main Event UFC 119, Little Nog vs. Bader in Co-Main*

http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/07/...match-to-main-event-ufc-119-little-nog-vs-b/?



> With UFC 119 on the hunt for star power, it's the Nogueira brothers to the rescue.
> 
> MMA legend Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira gets his long-awaited rematch with Frank Mir in the main event of UFC 119, MMA Fighting has learned.
> 
> ...


Wow!... 

Nog Night!

Haha. I cant wait!

Mods might want to merge my previous Nog vs Bader thread into this one?
Previous thread: http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/78900-rogerio-nogueira-vs-ryan-bader-ufc-119-a.html


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ew, I don't want to see a Mir/Nog rematch. I thought the first one was decisive enough.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Would prefer Nog vs Cro Cop TBH.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

It seems like, to me at least, the main and co-main events should be switched. Lil Nog / Bader has real implications. Mir / Big Nog doesn't really (at least title implications I mean.) This is just ok looking card so far, but to be fair, UFC 117 and 118 are spoiling MMA fans including myself haha. UFC 117 is probably the card I've been most looking forward to seeing in history.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Would prefer Nog vs Cro Cop TBH.


This. 

The first match was completely one sided and this rematch is going to be even worse. I hope to god this is just a rumor because I could not have less of an interest.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

really not interested in this. why not Mir v Duffee, Schaub, Struve, Gonzaga or something...ANYTHING. Why a freaking rematch? :thumbsdown:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nog may have had a staph infection going into his first fight with Mir, but i dont really see what Mir has to gain from this fight?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

CroCop vs Nog... make it happen Joe Silva.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Who cares about opponents. Its Nog Night! An evening spent with 2 of the most leathery faced ogre brothers in all of MMA. Its a joyous occasion if you ask me. Not so joyous if they both lose though... ok, maybe a little funny.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Nog may have had a staph infection going into his first fight with Mir, but i dont really see what Mir has to gain from this fight?


An easy win same guy who got a title shot after beating Cheick Kongo and has "wins" over Tank Abbott, green Brock Lesnar, and Wes Sims. If you can say one thing about Frank Mir is that the guy is an opportunist. 

Funny how with loses both Nogs will be knocked out the top ten


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

I'm not very interested in the rematch either, but I'd really like to see both the Nogueira brothers win on the same night. I probably won't order this one though, I've ordered every ppv since 110 and I'm trying to choose between 117 and 118 because I'm a little strapped for cash.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

well, at least it might sell. and if nothing else it might be a good fight, as for bader, good to see hes got a co-main event, and after seeing rogerio's trouble with a decent wrestler, hard to see him beating a great wrestler.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Who cares about opponents. Its Nog Night! An evening spent with 2 of the most leathery faced ogre brothers in all of MMA. Its a joyous occasion if you ask me. Not so joyous if they both lose though... ok, maybe a little funny.


Ok I see what you mean. I guess we should all have egg nog that night. Would anyone like to taste my nutmeg?


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

I see Mir winning this IMO quite easily. I'd rather see Mir fight someone else and same with Nog. They're both coming off losses so I guess this is alright but not great.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

It does make sense. Nog obviously wants it. Mir is thinking he has to have 2 more fights at least before another sniff at a shot. Having one of those fights be Nog instead of one of the other beasts suits him just fine. I have no doubt that Frank is 1000% that he can beat him again... this might actually be his downfall.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Not sure why all the hate...

Love me some Nog. I like rematches like this. A Mir win gets him back too winning. A Nog win is redemption for one of his losses. They both want the fight, Nog more so...so why not.

We get 2 bottom top 10 HWs. We get a top 6-8 LHW in Lil Nog against a young up and comer trying to push his way into the top 10 and into contender waters..


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I'm happy with these matchups. Nogs on the same card is awesome and I'm really interested to see how a non-staph infected Big Nog handles a much heavier and stronger Mir. Remember their first fight was before Mir learned that he had to put on another 40lbs of muscle and cut some fat to even be on the same level mentally with Brock (which didn't work against Carwin as we all know), so I still think this has the possibility of being a great fight.
I was shocked to hear that Mir was thinking about going to light-heavy after losing to Carwin. Are you serious? He'd have to cut 60 lbs to get there, which is just insane. I can't see his body type even getting close to 205. 
Although there would be tons of interesting matchups for him there of course. 

Meh, I'm looking forward to these two fights. I like Bader to beat Little Nog as well.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

I would rather have seen Nog v CroCop and Mir v Gonzaga, purely because the first fight ended very decisively. It isnt like there where any question marks surrounding the outcome (other than the staph infection) the fact remains Mir would outbox Nog ill or not. Their jitsu probably negates one anothers and neither of their wrestling is particularly exceptional. It will be another boxing match, and Mir (especially if he has the same kind of size he had in the Carwin fight) will win again. 

Saying that though, any time seeing the Nog brothers fight should be appreciated, as they truly are legends. I just dont see Big Nog walking away with the W in this one. A win for Mir would probably see himself in another re-match against Carwin. 

Bader will cause Lil Nog all kinds of problems with his wrestling, and if he is too get the win Nog will have to fight far more impressively than he did against Brillz (although i may be in the minority by agreeing wholeheartedly with the outcome, though i respect it was close).

Could be a bad night for the Nog brothers. If Big Nog looses he is pretty much done as far as being a competitive HW, and if little Nog looses all kinds of questions will be posed about his own position in the division.

UFC 119 could tell us an awful lot about the future of the Nog brothers.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Mir is going to win this so easily. I'll sig bet someone the Mir wins this fight.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I like being able to say Nog could have beaten Mir up if he didn't have a layoff in training due to staph infection. 

I don't want to see Mir beat him up again.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Dream-On-101 said:


> I would rather have seen Nog v CroCop and Mir v Gonzaga, purely because the first fight ended very decisively.


^^This

It's good that they both get to fight on the same card.
Lil Nog-Bader sounds very good.
But i would love to see Mir against Gonzaga. Much better match-up. And Nog fight Cro Cop. Much more entertaining imo.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd rather see Cro Cop/Mir.


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

A year and a half ago this rematch would have been great.. how quickly things change.

Now adays this rematch makes as much sense as Mir/Lesnar III :sarcastic11:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I'd rather see Cro Cop/Mir.


This! I'm more interested in this then Nog/Mir or even Nog/Cro Cop!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Would prefer Nog vs Cro Cop TBH.





_RIVAL_ said:


> I'd rather see Cro Cop/Mir.


Either of these fights would be awesome! I am sure that this fight is happening due to the reported staph infection kind of tainting Mir's victory.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

very low for a main event, but Little Nog vs Bader is a great co-main event that kind of deserves better.

I would like to see Mir fed to Todd Duffee, then fcuk him give him JDS and see how relevant he is then, 3 strikes and your out I dont think he would take ether of those fights.

As for Nog, Ben Rothwell, Mike Russow even Check Kongo would be good fights to see him in.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Calibretto9 said:


> Ew, I don't want to see a Mir/Nog rematch. I thought the first one was decisive enough.


^this^

+PLUS+



Danm2501 said:


> Would prefer Nog vs Cro Cop TBH.


^This^

Even if Nog may not have been at 100% (I doubt Mir was either really, but thats beside the point..) in the first match up, their performance on the following matches would convince me that this'll be just another nasty win for Mir.
*Lets see Mir vs. loser of JDS-Nelson instead while Nog fights Mirko.*


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

This will be a rough night for the Nogueira brothers. I don't see either one winning their fight.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

those fights are weaksauce

:laugh: at zuffa seeing the brillz fight and coming to the conclusion nog cant handle wrestlers, so the next phase of action was to use that to prop their TUF guy..

Is there a reason bader is getting noticable names while jones is busy with janitors?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Kreed said:


> Is there a reason bader is getting noticable names while jones is busy with janitors?


some fighters are just protected by the UFC while they build there name, Jones is one of them, some matches should just pair up without saying, like Bader vs Jones or the best example is Cain vs JDS, but the UFC likes to keep these from happening because it wants to build the names and does not want to derail one of there big draws while stocks are good.

Is a bit of a joke the way the UFC is run, everyone defends it as "good business" but the sport of MMA is just been exploited by the UFC, but then you tend to find more UFC fans on this forum than MMA fans who believe the UFC is great and all other MMA sucks, which is a myth spread by the UFC taken on by its dumb ass fans and hurts the sport.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I have to admit I was getting pretty pumped for Cro Cop/Nog II but this fight is really awesome for me as well.

There was alot of BS for awhile with staph infection etc and now it's time for these 2 too settle it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mir is going to win and I don't really care about the fight even though I like both guys.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

With rumored bouts this card had me really excited, but right now I am kind of dissapointed. I was thinking about going to it, but now I am not.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

PLEASE let Nog come into this fight with some freakin HEAD-MOVEMENT........











........PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

rygu said:


> PLEASE let Nog come into this fight with some freakin HEAD-MOVEMENT........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HE always has. He just moves it into the opponents fist....

Now I feel shitty...


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Nice. It's not fantastic card, still excited. The Nogs should be underdogs, it'll likely take Lil Nog out of contention. 

Big Nog coming of physical domination and Mir mentally/physically annihilated and is seemingly a little mentally unstable - so it could turn out different - neh, Mir likely will destroys him again.

****

Bader's transition from the nursery on to the big stage is interesting though.

At LHW contendership, this sets up Lil Nog and Ace with one win away, potentially Silva with an instant title shot, Lyoto, Rampage, Bones, Forrest and Bader two wins away for a shot. 

If Bones is in the mix with these guys, i think the buck stops there though.

As far as a shot at the HW title, Nelson and JDS are one win away, Shane and Fedor? are two wins away, and Mir and Big Nog are three wins away.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> Nice. It's not fantastic card, still excited. The Nogs are likely to both be heavy underdogs, it'll likely take Lil Nog out of contention.
> 
> Big Nog is coming off a win, while Mir was just mentally/physically annihilated and is seemingly a little mentally unstable - so it could turn out different - naaah, Mir will destroy him again.
> 
> ...


You got your Nogs mixed up I think.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Not sure why they're doing that fight. If one of em loses it's over. They should have one more fight each. The mountain they'd have to climb to get back into title contention would be tough. I mean what if JDS had to face Big Nog. 

Now Carwin vs Mirko would be fireworks!


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

The casual fans will gain new respect for Nog for fighting twice in a single night.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ys-mmaweek070810


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

*UFC 119 BADER vs Lil NOG*

Quite interesting match.

Last Fight - Bader looked awesome agains Jardine
Nog looked B-level agains Brilz

Standup - Technicaly Nog has the edge but I think that Bader has a lot of power and Brilz fight show us that Lil Nog can be rocked and he will get out of rythm. If Bader will hit some good shots he could dominate the standup from that point.

Ground - BJJ for NOG easy. But when Ryan is on top with his wrestling he could be better man on the ground.

Transition - Ryan will chose where the fight take the place - BIG BIG advantage. Way too superior wrestler.

Athletism - Edge to Bader. He looks impressive speed and strenght wise. Need to work little bit on cardio and pacing himself. He learned that in Jardine fight. So he will fix it.


I think that Bader will win by decision or TKO.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sausages.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Couchwarrior said:


> The casual fans will gain new respect for Nog for fighting twice in a single night.


Good one! 
:thumb02:


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Not sure why they're doing that fight. If one of em loses it's over. They should have one more fight each. The mountain they'd have to climb to get back into title contention would be tough. I mean what if JDS had to face Big Nog.
> 
> Now Carwin vs Mirko would be fireworks!


That would be another 1 minute knock out.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Kreed said:


> Is there a reason bader is getting noticable names while jones is busy with janitors?





KillerShark1985 said:


> some fighters are just protected by the UFC while they build there name, Jones is one of them, some matches should just pair up without saying, like Bader vs Jones or the best example is Cain vs JDS, but the UFC likes to keep these from happening because it wants to build the names and does not want to derail one of there big draws while stocks are good.
> 
> Is a bit of a joke the way the UFC is run, everyone defends it as "good business" but the sport of MMA is just been exploited by the UFC, but then you tend to find more UFC fans on this forum than MMA fans who believe the UFC is great and all other MMA sucks, which is a myth spread by the UFC taken on by its dumb ass fans and hurts the sport.


First off, Jon Jones is _headlining_ a UFC card, while Bader is co-main event vs Rogerio, hardly a "noticeable name" to most UFC fans.

Secondly, more diatribes from KillerShark.

Why should Jones vs Bader happen any more than Jones vs Vera or Bader vs Rampage for that matter? Mathematics? Fate? Opinion polls? Dousing?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I'd rather see Cro Cop/Mir.


Cro Cop has retired so not really a possibility.

Duffee vs Mir would be a fight I would love to see, both coming off a loss, I know they have both been fighting at so called different levels but I seriously think that Duffee would KO Mir and show that Mir is no longer relevant and that Duffee should move up to the next level of opponent.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Cro Cop has retired so not really a possibility.
> 
> Duffee vs Mir would be a fight I would love to see, both coming off a loss, I know they have both been fighting at so called different levels but I seriously think that Duffee would KO Mir and show that Mir is no longer relevant and that Duffee should move up to the next level of opponent.


you forget duffee has a glass jaw


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't think this card is all that bad at all. Mir vs Nog will hopefully be better than the first. I would like to see how Mir has reacted to being beat like a drum by Carwin. And I'm curious to see what Nog will be bringing to the table for a rematch. 

Li'l Nog versus Bader excites me. I see Bader as having a lot of potential that remains untapped. Li'l Nog looked rather poor against Brilz and I suspect he want's to quite those who say he isn't cut out to hang with the best at LHW. I actually like this fight more than Nog vs Mir, however I'm not sure Bader is quite good enough yet to take this one. I honestly hope I'm wrong(not a Li'l Nog fan).




Kreed said:


> those fights are weaksauce
> 
> :laugh: at zuffa seeing the brillz fight and coming to the conclusion nog cant handle wrestlers, so the next phase of action was to use that to prop their TUF guy..
> 
> *Is there a reason bader is getting noticable names while jones is busy with janitors?*


On the first paragraph: Considering Brilz was very nearly dominating a BJJ black belt on the ground, I imagine he's not quite up to par in that realm, so...Its kind of obvious isn't it?

On the bold:

Jones (10-1) was DQed two fights ago. A DQed fighter is almost always dropped a rung when its obviously an intentional DQ. 12-6 elbows all day=intentional. He looked great against Vera, but nonetheless, has to recover from his mistake, which takes time. 

Bader (11-0) Has only fought 1 big name fighter in the UFC. And he KOed said big name rather easily. While anyone beating Jardine has to remember he's been canned from the UFC and isn't nearly as good as he was when he fought Liddell, he's still a big name. 

In my opinion: If Jones hadn't been DQed he might very well be the one fighting Li'l Nog, or might be fighting Bader. But because of that simple mistake, he drops several rungs. Thus is the nature of the most competitive division in the UFC.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I don't think this card is all that bad at all. Mir vs Nog will hopefully be better than the first. I would like to see how Mir has reacted to being beat like a drum by Carwin. And I'm curious to see what Nog will be bringing to the table for a rematch.
> 
> Li'l Nog versus Bader excites me. I see Bader as having a lot of potential that remains untapped. Li'l Nog looked rather poor against Brilz and I suspect he want's to quite those who say he isn't cut out to hang with the best at LHW. I actually like this fight more than Nog vs Mir, however I'm not sure Bader is quite good enough yet to take this one. I honestly hope I'm wrong(not a Li'l Nog fan).
> 
> ...


Jones didn't really drop a rung after the DQ. Everybody, including Dana White, knew he won that fight decidedly up until the illegal elbows, and that's why his next fight was a main event. The reason he isn't fighting huge names right now is because I think Dana White and the UFC are definitely grooming him to become the next big thing. I don't know that definitively, but it makes sense when you look at the fact that his last three fights have been free for TV fights, which could easily be seen as an attempt to garner more fans for Jones before he takes on the bigger opponents (e.g. Lil Nog, Rampage, etc.) in PPV fights.

I have Jones as the 4th best LHW in the UFC now, based on the way that he's annihilated every person he's fought, including Hamill. To me, Bader is ranked about #9. As for Matyushenko...hard to even rank him.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

pretty suprised to see this rematch actually happening due to how decisive the win was for frank mir last time around, it'll still be good though!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Rastaman said:


> Jones didn't really drop a rung after the DQ. Everybody, including Dana White, knew he won that fight decidedly up until the illegal elbows, and that's why his next fight was a main event. The reason he isn't fighting huge names right now is because I think Dana White and the UFC are definitely grooming him to become the next big thing. I don't know that definitively, but it makes sense when you look at the fact that his last three fights have been free for TV fights, which could easily be seen as an attempt to garner more fans for Jones before he takes on the bigger opponents (e.g. Lil Nog, Rampage, etc.) in PPV fights.
> 
> I have Jones as the 4th best LHW in the UFC now, based on the way that he's annihilated every person he's fought, including Hamill. To me, Bader is ranked about #9. As for Matyushenko...hard to even rank him.


The UFC may be grooming him. But I'm not buying into any hype for sure. You're not a top ranked fighter IMO until you beat top ranked fighters. To me, and maybe just me, being a can crusher gets you nowhere but into a bigger apartment!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

wow what a pointless matchup..Nog has no business fighting Mir again especially not right now.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I predict a double Nog loss. Not because I don't have love & respect for the Nogs, but Mir beat Nog on the feet and without or without Staph, Big Nog has always blocked with his jaw. I see a stand up fight with Mir playing keep away from Big Nog's ground and eventually KO'ing or TKO'ing Big Nog.

Rog Nog is heads & shoulders above Bader in technical boxing, but Bader is heads & shoulders above Lil Nog in KO power. I also think Bader's strong wrestling can nullify Rog's technical BJJ and vice versa. I see a stand up war with Rog Nog KO'd.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> The UFC may be grooming him. But I'm not buying into any hype for sure. You're not a top ranked fighter IMO until you beat top ranked fighters. To me, and maybe just me, being a can crusher gets you nowhere but into a bigger apartment!


Yeah, I agree that all of his opponents have been meh, but I tend to rank people personally on how they've done with what they've been given. I think we can both agree though...Matyushenko??? sigh. Jones vs. Rampage? Make it happen, Dana! (after the assumed clowning of Matyushenko).


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Jones? #4? roflmao. you funny. 

Now isnt this thread supposed to be about the Nogs? I hope to god Big nog has spent his time on his time training on his feet, and lil nog has spent his time training on the ground. its clear that they both have some noteably big holes after their recent performances.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Jones is the next big thing for sure, he is 22 and if you think that by the time he is 25/26 he may well have fought some of the biggest names in the division, thats a lot of experience to gain for someone still so young in the sport.

Anyway considering this thread is about the matches for 119 n' all I'd say that this rematch is kinda' interesting, Nog has always brought it up in interviews so I think theres a little grudge there. I like Frank Mir so I'm hoping for another convincing TKO/KO win and another run at Lesnar? who knows.

Lil' Nog and Bader sounds good, if Lil' Nog does indeed show up to this fight and Bader steps up to the higher competition.

This card is looking pretty bloody good, according to wiki it may well be:

* Heavyweight bout: Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Frank Mir
* Light Heavyweight bout: Antônio Rogério Nogueira vs. Ryan Bader
* Lightweight bout: Sean Sherk vs. Evan Dunham
* Welterweight bout: Matt Serra vs. Chris Lytle
* Lightweight bout: Melvin Guillard vs. Jeremy Stephens

Loving the look of this card, Lytle vs. Serra inparticular.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

It's going to be tears in Brazil.

Big Nog is more or less a punching bag these days and Little Nog looked like dogshit against a wrestler in Brilz. Bader's on a roll.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Can.Opener said:


> It's going to be tears in Brazil.
> 
> Big Nog is more or less a punching bag these days and Little Nog looked like dogshit against a wrestler in Brilz. Bader's on a roll.


Having said that, theres no real evidence that Bader is a better MMA wrestler than Brilz. I cant say Ive seen anything from Bader to suggest he has those kinds of transitions. Still think he'll win... but Nog submitting him wouldn't shock me.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Having said that, theres no real evidence that Bader is a better MMA wrestler than Brilz. I cant say Ive seen anything from Bader to suggest he has those kinds of transitions. Still think he'll win... but Nog submitting him wouldn't shock me.


My thoughts exactly. Bader loves to stand too, which may prove fatal against Brillz. I know Lil Nog did not look to impressive against Brillz, but I think he will be in better shape this time around. I pick Mir in the main event, due to the fact that he is better now than last time they fought, so is not, but I still htink Mir will win.


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

I hope that the Mir Nog fight goes to the ground as that will be interesting. I don't see it happening though Frank knows he can beat him on the feet so unless Nog manages to pull gaurd or something i see it been pretty much the same as the first fight sadly. Although counting Nog out is never a good idea,


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Rastaman said:


> Yeah, I agree that all of his opponents have been meh, but I tend to rank people personally on how they've done with what they've been given. I think we can both agree though...Matyushenko??? sigh. Jones vs. Rampage? Make it happen, Dana! (after the assumed clowning of Matyushenko).


Yeah we definitely have a different system of determining ranking, but that's fine, thus is the nature of the beast right? 

I agree that Matyushenko is a waste of time. Even though I'm not really a Jones fan, I am getting tired of watching him crush cans (Vera fight notwithstanding).


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Yeah we definitely have a different system of determining ranking, but that's fine, thus is the nature of the beast right?
> 
> I agree that Matyushenko is a waste of time. Even though I'm not really a Jones fan, I am getting tired of watching him crush cans (Vera fight notwithstanding).


Getting one loss to Nog in the past 10 years apparently makes you a waste of time.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm calling an 0-2 night for the Nogs on this one.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

BrianRClover said:


> I'm calling an 0-2 night for the Nogs on this one.


Agreed. I see Mir KOing Nog yet again and I see Bader winning via UD. Going to be a bad night for the Nogs.


----------



## SuperTed (Feb 20, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> CroCop vs Nog... make it happen Joe Silva.


didn't CC retire after his win over Barry?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

SuperTed said:


> didn't CC retire after his win over Barry?


Hiatus mostly. He wants to relax a little bit and then figure out what he wants to do with is career. But he stated that he will not refuse a fight with Nog. In fact he wants Nog, Couture, and Gonzaga. CroCop will destroy Nog


----------



## SuperTed (Feb 20, 2008)

Couchwarrior said:


> The casual fans will gain new respect for Nog for fighting twice in a single night.


i award thee funniest post of the year


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Getting one loss to Nog in the past 10 years apparently makes you a waste of time.


Did you read the post leading to that post? 

The quality of the opponents defines the quality of the fighter. Jones has IMO graduated to the major leagues after beating Vera so soundly. Matyushenko has not defeated an opponent of merit for some time. 

Also: He's lost to Arlovski and Ortiz in the past 10 years. Just saying.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Couchwarrior said:


> The casual fans will gain new respect for Nog for fighting twice in a single night.


:winner01::winner01::winner01:



SuperTed said:


> i award thee funniest post of the year


Me too! If we have an award for this, he takes it :thumbsup:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Did you read the post leading to that post?
> 
> The quality of the opponents defines the quality of the fighter. Jones has IMO graduated to the major leagues after beating Vera so soundly. Matyushenko has not defeated an opponent of merit for some time.
> 
> Also: He's lost to Arlovski and Ortiz in the past 10 years. Just saying.


I know who he lost to Matyushenko beat Marshall in his last fight who was 9-1 and before that Igor Pokrajac who had an 8 win streak and was 21-5.If Werdum can beat Fedor then Matyushenko has a chance against Jones,don't get me wrong i'm a fan of Bones but these are all Human's and anything can happen in an MMA fight.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

*UFC 119: Mir vs. Nog 2, okay, but Bader vs. Lil Nog*

nice :thumbsup: Get to see Bader against a real solid fighter - but Lil Nog has to be concerned about facing another solid wrestler after his Brilz bout.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Brilz was Lil Nog's wakeup call, Lil Nog will ko Bader round 1 and since he's gonna be the underdog as well im gonna enjoy making money off it too.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Have to go With Bader on this. Li'l Nog got a freebie decision win after a trashy performance against a C level fighter (who fought great in that fight mind you) and is somehow in the mix for title shot? Yeah I don't see that happening... Bader hits like a truck and if Vinny was unable to take him down and sub him I don't see how Li'l Nog can either.
Bader by KO, round 2.

Also, have to agree with many others that Nog vs. Mir is such a dumb match up. I suppose its still worth it to see Mir shutting up the Nog fans who still think Nog would have won that fight if it wasn't for the staph during the training camp. I hope betting odds work like that too.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Theres the poster.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

*WOW ....2 Nogueira'S 1 nite*

IM STOKED..BOTH BROTHERS WILL BE FIGHTING IN SEPTEMBER...ufc 119.

mir and bader against the noguira's 

should be a good nite....raise01:raise01:
any thoughts???


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Nogueira Bro's threads merged. :thumbsup:

I think it will be a roug night for both of them. Little Nog struggled a lot with Brilz and I think that Bader is a better wrestler and striker than Brilz. We will just have to wait and see what kind of gas tank he brings.

I am excited for Mir/Big Nog II. Nogueira has always been one of my favorite heavyweight fighters. I think that he had a good shot at taking the fight. If Mir wins, then it will silence the staph infection excuses for the first fight.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

*Pumped For This Card*

2 NOGUEIRA BROS fighting in september ufc 119 
mir and bader ...what do you think??raise01:raise01:


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Both Nogs are extremely overrated and will never win a title. Big Nog and Mir are both gatekeepers at this point and we've already seen Mir KTFO of Nog, so that's not a great main event. I do want to see how Bader performs against a step up in competition, however.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm more interested in Serra/Lytle and Guillard/Stephens on that card.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


> I'm more interested in Serra/Lytle and Guillard/Stephens on that card.


Serra-Lytle! :thumbsup:
and i am really curious about Dunham-Sherk!!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I predict a double Noguiera loss.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

*UFC 119: Double yer Nog*

Looks like we are getting double trouble for 119. 

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=84190


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, the Athletic Commision let Nog fight TWO times in one night??


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Both Nog brothers fighting on the same night? Should be a good card.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Leed said:


> Wow, the Athletic Commision let Nog fight TWO times in one night??


They only let Nog do it because he has already lost most of his brain cells.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

shame both are gonna lose...


----------



## caveman (Aug 16, 2009)

I got me some 40 dollar nose bleed seats. Im wanting to see Lytle knock the shit out of Serra. Should be a good time, my first UFC event.:happy01:


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

caveman said:


> I got me some 40 dollar nose bleed seats. Im wanting to see Lytle knock the shit out of Serra. Should be a good time, my first UFC event.:happy01:


Thats the fight I'm looking forward to the most, should be great.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

edlavis88 said:


> shame both are gonna lose...


no way in hell Bader wins against lil Nog and big Nog is shot so i see him taking a loss.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> no way in hell Bader wins against lil Nog and big Nog is shot so i see him taking a loss.


If Lil Nog comes into this fight looking like he did against Brilz, I could definitely see Bader getting a win.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> no way in hell Bader wins against lil Nog and big Nog is shot so i see him taking a loss.


I see Bader smashing Nog. Bader has the best GnP in MMA today imo, and if he lands either his left or his right flush at any point in the 15mins Nog is going to sleep.
Bones Jones is getting all the hype as the next big thing (and rightfully so) but Bader really isn't that far behind him.


----------

